# Getting sawdust out of gloves?



## Billy_Bob (Jul 8, 2007)

Anybody have any good tricks for getting sawdust/wood chips out of gloves?


----------



## computeruser (Jul 8, 2007)

Leaf blower? Seriously, when I mow or cut with slip-on shoes or cut with loose gloves, shooting a bit of leaf blower air into them does a good job of clearing 'em out. May or may not work for you, but it seems to work well enough for me!


----------



## tree_beard (Jul 8, 2007)

i tend to vacuum cleaner my gloves, pockets, boots etc after a good days sawing. keeps the lady of the house happier...


----------



## bushinspector (Jul 8, 2007)

I like to turn them upside down and shake them!!!!!


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 8, 2007)

don't wear gloves...unless it is really really cold, and then i wear the fitted type that don't let sawdust in. i would say a good ole turn them upside down and beat them would work


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 8, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> don't wear gloves...unless it is really really cold



+1
In the winter i like the gauntlets that run up the forearm and snug down right below the elbow.


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 8, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> +1
> In the winter i like the gauntlets that run up the forearm and snug down right below the elbow.




+2

I would think maybe blow em out with the compressor?


----------



## musch (Jul 8, 2007)

You guys have heard of washing machines, right?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2007)

l2edneck said:


> +2
> 
> I would think maybe blow em out with the compressor?



That is a good idea! Thanks


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 9, 2007)

musch said:


> You guys have heard of washing machines, right?



I do not know what a washing machine is and I do not want to know!

Furthermore keep these contraptions away from my filthy chaps/gloves. It took a lot of work to get them looking "broken in" and I don't want to start all over....
:chainsawguy:


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 9, 2007)

A lot may have to do with mind over matter,,,,,

If you don't mind, it don't matter. 

But after some time, the sawdust seems to build up in the finger-tips of gloves, making the gloves fingers shorter in time. 

Taking the glove and twisting/rolling the impacted finger(s) usually brakes up the clums and the sawdust falls out. Resiting the words "this little piggy went to market" if someone can over hear you , can make a safer work space as people tend to watch you a little more closely, ,,,,,, that, I don't know why?


----------



## musch (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, seriously, try this. 
If they are getting sawdust/woodchips in them in the 1st place, I assume they are the cloth type. 
Turn them inside out, put them on, and then blow them off with a compressor, leaf blower, whatever.
:chainsawguy:

Then WASH EM!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 11, 2007)

musch said:


> You guys have heard of washing machines, right?



Everytime I call her that I get a big hand print on the back of my head. IMHO not worth it!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2007)

I only use gloves when running the ropes or cutting some prickly crap.

But what sort of gloves would you have if you can wash them? Not leather, they turn out like sheets of stiff cardboard. If cotton, that's pretty gay. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 11, 2007)

musch said:


> You guys have heard of washing machines, right?



Washing items with saw dust and stickers and other clothing seems to get saw dust and stickers in other items such as socks and shorts. Not good!


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2007)

Sigh. I've almost worn out all my pastel gloves. The store doesn't have any more. What will I do? Sawdust in them is a minor problem compared to this. They also matched (until I got grease all over them) my thermos and earplugs.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 14, 2007)

slowp said:


> Sigh. I've almost worn out all my pastel gloves... ...They also matched (until I got grease all over them) my thermos and earplugs.



Hummm... Matching "accessories" no less!

I'm afraid I am the exact opposite. I have a Stihl saw and wear Husky gloves!
(And I never hear the end of it! Seems to be sacrilegious...)


----------



## IATreeguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Air compressor is the way to go. End of the day. Blow the dust out of everything. Remember the eye protection.


----------

